# Obtener mejores medios



## faccomo (Mar 28, 2012)

Amigos, tengo una banda con la q*UE* toco en pubs. Actualmente tengo dos 4770 (2x15 600watts y driver de 2 pulg), salvo q*UE* el driver esta separado de la caja por cuestion de altura ya q*UE* no entraba en mi camioneta. 
El otro dia tuve q*UE* pasar musica a parte de tocar con la banda y noté que si desconecto el driver (osea, dejo solo los parlantes) la definicion es muy pobre. Tambien se da lo mismo cuando tocamos en un bar y hay una mesa justo al lado de la caja, la cual solo escucha los parlantes por*-*q*UE* el driver esta arriba. Y*-*puedo asegurar q*UE* es muy pobre la definicion sin los drivers. Q*UE* es lo q*UE* puedo hacer? Hacer una caja con uno de 12 y uno de 15? O seguir con la misma pero poniendo un divisor de frecuencia a uno de los dos parlantes, como para q*UE* uno defina mas medios. Gracias


----------



## mono pibe (Mar 28, 2012)

​


faccomo dijo:


> Amigos, tengo una banda con la q toco en pubs. Actualmente tengo dos 4770 (2x15 600watts y driver de 2 pulg), salvo q el driver esta separado de la caja por cuestion de altura ya q no entraba en mi camioneta.
> El otro dia tuve q pasar musica a parte de tocar con la banda y noté que si desconecto el driver (osea, dejo solo los parlantes) la definicion es muy pobre. Tambien se da lo mismo cuando tocamos en un bar y hay una mesa justo al lado de la caja, la cual solo escucha los parlantes porq el driver esta arriba. Ypuedo asegurar q es muy pobre la definicion sin los drivers. Q es lo q puedo hacer? Hacer una caja con uno de 12 y uno de 15? O seguir con la misma pero poniendo un divisor de frecuencia a uno de los dos parlantes, como para q uno defina mas medios. Gracias


amigo dime algo tus parlantes para medios son suwoofer,observa si la bobina es de cuatro capas,y si es a4Ω 8Ω 16Ω el parlante SALUDO A TODOS...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 28, 2012)

Aca la impedancia no importa, lo que importa es que obviamente si tenes drivers tenés que usarlos porque no vas a tener nada de altos sino

Y los graves solos...pueden dar un sonido potente pero no termina de definir la musica...los medios lo hacen.

Yo haría bafles estilo SoundPower de las que vienen con 1 bafle de graves 1 de medios y 1 driver...

son pesadas y grandes pero necesarias.


----------

